# Golf Course ponds



## Perez1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just curious if there are any golf courses around Dayton that allow fishing in there ponds. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Perez1 said:


> Just curious if there are any golf courses around Dayton that allow fishing in there ponds. Any info would be appreciated


can't say i know of any, ha, but you could always bring your bag of clubs along and stash a few crankbaits and a travel rod in your golf kit


----------



## Perez1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Haha that sounds like a plan to me. Kitty Hawk has some real nice, healthy looking ponds.


----------



## split_shot (Jan 20, 2015)

I have seen people fishing the ponds at rollondia golf course, but I doubt the fishing is any good


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

We use to fish the golf course by me when we were kids .they would not let us fish during the day with golfers on the greens but after dusk they would let you fish .all we needed was a greens pass to show the law if they showed up we got them from city building back then .now we did great fishing the golf course ponds We stock my uncles pond courtesy of the the golf course an the city.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

split shot, must disagree assuming #1 that the afore mentioned ponds aren`t stagnant, ie have a flowing source of water and #2 that they have some depth. Have done VERY well in the past, particularly for bluegill and pan fish. Won`t keep bass from them unless they are very large but pan fish have a high rate of recruitment and replenish their population `vacancies `pretty fast if they aren`t heavily fished...caught a 13 1/2" bluegill from 1 in the Springfield area about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think you'd have to negotiate those on a case by case basis and, in general, the answer will be no. I used to have permission to fish a golf course pond that was just loaded with LMB! Spring fed, crystal clear with beautiful weed growth, it was a delight. Then the ownership changed and that was that.


----------



## Perez1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah thats what I was thinking, I'd probably have to work something out with the owner, but I doubt I would get permission from anyone. I jut wish there were some good ponds around dayton that aren't so pressured


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Perez1 said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking, I'd probably have to work something out with the owner, but I doubt I would get permission from anyone. I jut wish there were some good ponds around dayton that aren't so pressured


There are a lot of ponds and lakes that receive no pressure.That's where the Big fish usually are.Get on the Google Maps and take a look around.I use to use old Topo maps but now with Google Maps any lake or pond can be found.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

DO NOT tell anyone else this but there is a very successful tactic I have used for a couple of decades to secure WRITTEN PERMISSION to legally fish all but 1 pond that I tried to...I offer to pick up litter on the property for at least 1 hour before wetting a line, and normally time my offer for early spring when there`s a winter`s worth of wind blown trash accumulated and it looks worst. You would just AMAZED the number of times that this has WORKED ! Since picking up litter with a push stick and gloves on doesn`t bother me most property owners will gladly say "WHAT? You`re not done yet ?" after scribbling the written permission and pointing out their dumpster. Out of 12 tries it has failed exactly ONCE...remember: DO NOT TELL ANYONE ELSE and assuming it `works` make it a point to respect the property owners agreement `conditions`.


----------

